# What is the cheapest way to get on the water in one's own boat?



## scotchleaf (Apr 14, 2011)

I have the urge, but not the means, to sail. What is the cheapest way to get on the water in one's own boat, with the following caveats:


don't have skills to fix up a boat
want to be able to tow the boat from Atlanta area to Florida (so I have to budget for a tow rig on my car);
don't want a boat made of styrofoam (tried one of those "Kool" boats... not for me)
don't have the freedom to become a crew member, etc;
would like to be able to take my wife and two children in the boat.

I love the idea of a 16 ft Com-Pac Yacht & trailer (but $3k is too steep) - this could actually be slept on, which would be fabulous;

I have also seen listings for a "1976 Lippencott lightning. This is a 19 ft racer or day sail. Plenty of cockpit room. We have sailed 5 adults comfortably in this boat. This is an easy sail and a great family boat. Clear Title" but $1700 seems expensive for such a boat.

I'm sure this community gets plenty of requests like this, but any help you could provide would be very much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## SJ34 (Jul 30, 2008)

If 3k is out of your budget AND diy repairs are out of the question, maybe boat ownership is not for you.


----------



## centaursailor (Nov 7, 2010)

As above, so how about boat share option.


----------



## dhays (Jul 9, 2010)

I have to agree. Boat ownership doesn't have to be expensive, but it isn't free either. If you want to weekend on the boat, then one of the trailer sailors in the 20 ft. range would be good. However, you won't pull one of those with a bumper mounted hitch and you won't find boat and trailer available for what you can afford.

Stay away from the Lighting. Great boat, but IMO more work than what you sound ready for. There are a lot of 14-16 ft sailing dinghies out there that are great to day sale. They are really cheap, easy to maintain since there aren't any "systems". Lightweight to tow, etc... My family gave away two such boats to our Yacht Club's Junior sailing program a few years ago. You should be able to find one sitting neglected in someone's back yard for cheap.


----------



## Hudsonian (Apr 3, 2008)

A good used Lightning can go for more than $15K


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Good, cheap, comfortable... pick two.

Okay, scotch, you CAN get on the water in your own boat... but not with the caveats you outlined above.

All is not lost, however. Here's what I would do, if I was in your shoes
1. Focus on Lake Lanier- lots of peopole happily sail on Lanier for years on end without ever feeling the urge to go anywhere else.

2. If you haven't got a big budget, take advantage of free advertising. Place ads on craigslist, kijiji, the bulletin board at marinas, the supermarket, telephone poles, EVERYDAMNWHERE, begging for a boat. Check out marinas and ask about derelicts and liened boats. Yeah, they need fixing, BUT...

3. Fixing boats is not rocket surgery. It IS, however, hard work, and lots of it. You mention that you don't have the skills to fix up a boat.
Too bad. Even a new boat requires a certain level of maintenance know-how.
If you have the willingness to LEARN the skills, then that opens up all sorts of possibilities. It also dramatically expands the amount of boat you can afford, because right now, my friend, you are dreaming way above your weight class.

In the meantime, while you look for a boat, start saving money. if you set aside $100/month and look for a boat for 6 months, you have $600 more in your budget. It may allow you to buy a better boat, or buy the materials and tools to repair the boat you fell in love with.

Good luck.


----------



## MarkCK (Jan 4, 2009)

I agree with some of the first post that if 3k is out of your budget then boating is probably not for you. 

My only thoughts would be to find a $500-1000 sailing dinghy. something in the 16 foot ranget that can be towed by anything. Or possibly a hobie that can accomodate more people. Then beach it at night on the shore of a state park campground and pay $20 to camp out in a tent. On Tablerock lake and other Corp of Engineer lakes you can sleep on the various islands for free. That's about as cheap as it gets.


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

We bought our first boat with the idea of learning to sail. We wanted to go cheap in the event that we decided that it was not for us. I had already decided years ago, but needed to convince the wife.

We bought a 1972 Columbia 26 for $1300. We sailed her for about six months and learned a LOT. We sold her for $1300 and bought a larger boat, and now have the current boat.

Point is that we got into a boat for $1300 that was save and a good sailer. We leaned and had a lot of fun spending the night here and there. It was cheap and I had time to learn about all the systems on the boat.

I would bet that is about the cheapest that you are going to get away with. You also have to include slip fees and insurance into your equation.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

Take a different tack (pun intended). Why does it have to be *your* boat? How about OPB's (Other People's Boats). We crewed for a great family who were casual racers and took a young married couple (us) under their wing. My wife learned how to sail and we were introduced to Sabres through them. 30 years later, we're still friends with the family.

Hook up with local racers and if you're enthusiastic, you'll get out on the water as often as you like. Of the crew in my avatar, half do not own their own boat.


----------



## mgiguere (May 22, 2004)

Join a sailing club. You get to learn (first) and use boats with other members. The cost is usually insignificant to owning anything, and the benefit is substantial.


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

At that price point...my recommendation is to use it to buy beer to get rides on other peoples boat


----------



## chris_gee (May 31, 2006)

Maybe you don't have the money skills or time, right now that is. Boats can be very expensive. Mind you the most fun I had was in a 12' sailing dinghy. That means however you can't all go at once.
However if you look around at marinas there are quite a few oldies (sailors I mean) who are restricted in their ability to get out, need a bit of able-bodied assistance, and who would be happy to pass on their love of sailing to keen newbies. Would take a bit of sussing out but by no means rare.
I would also point out that because you are keen doesn't mean that the rest of the family are. or at least remain so after a few shots. Panic discomfort and boredom take their toll. 
However don't give up. It can take time, but tastes better as a result -well for a while anyway.


----------



## Indevolatile (Nov 3, 2006)

I had a 16-foot Laguna Balboa I bought a few years ago on ebay for $800, trailer included. The only other thing I had to buy was a 5hp outboard, which I found used for another $400. I sailed it on Lake Pleasant near Phoenix for a couple years, and it was a terrific little boat. It even had a little cabin with a double berth if you wanted to take an afternoon nap out of the sun. I sold it in 2009 for $1100, so, while I took a bit of a loss, I still did better than the stock market at the time. 

They're out there. Just keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## lickingcardboard (Oct 21, 2010)

My Budget was less the $2000, i found a 1976 Venture $1300, plus i had to haul it home, add in 2 new tires for the trailer, and in reading MaineSail DYI i am working on getting the boat ready for the water, nothing major just the re bedding of all hardware and rewiring the boat.
I saved the money for an ASA Class and have been reading anything i can that was recommended buy others that have been sailing for a lot longer. Take the time to READ, save for the first ASA Class, take you time and dont rush the boat.

Before you go get a Boat take the time to Look at yourself and see what kind of Sailing your trying to get into, the 25' Venture i have will do me for a long time, i can Sail where i want(within reason) when i want , as i have the time. Yes i need a tow vehicle(this need not be a BIG$$$ item)get the truck or Suv that will fill both rolls in you life, this need not be a deal breaker , if you take the time you can find what works for you, but the thing i suggest is take your time, Keep the Urge feed, READ, join the local sailing club and talk with others, it will happen and you have the benefit of learning and doing as you go.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

As several have pointed out, it is possible to find a boat well under $3k that you could sail with your family. Just be wary of maintenance expenses, which can and will be in the hundreds from time to time, such as blowing out a sail, or worn/cracked standing rigging.

The two other things that came to mind are, first, all the things that you must acquire that may not come with the boat: PFDs, docklines, fenders, safety equip, possibly an anchor. Sometimes all of it will be included, but will add up fast if not.

Second, you mentioned sleeping on the boat. Not sure if that is a requirement or just a bonus and I'm sure you expect that would be more like camping. Most boats of this size are not going to have a private head, some will have a slide out porta potty in the cabin, but no privacy if others are sleeping below.


----------



## Cruiser2B (Jan 6, 2011)

I would search craiglist, I knew nothing a boat boat repair but with sites like this and a few others I have become quite handy around the boat. I think you shouls look at an Oday daysailor, its what i learned on many years ago. They can be had for as little as 500 with a trailer now. Like I said do some seaching, there are some very good deals out there. Find a boat with good sails because sails for a boat like that or similar can cost 4-5 times what you pay for it. best thing about a small boat like thet is an small 2hp motor will get you out of most harbor and depending upon where you put her in you may not even need one. I hace had 3 sailboats and my newest one is the first with an engine. I would say learn to do without if you can.
Most importantly get out there and sail whatever you buy, it will motivate you to work on her. I do alittle at a time. I make sure I go out sailing as often as possible and do the maintainence in between sails.

good luck with you search


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

About the cheapest boat we owned was the Hobie Holder 14 mono-hull which we picked up for about 2 grand with a 2hp outboard 


Its was fine for the wife and two small ones


----------



## Siamese (May 9, 2007)

Sounds like you set up a lot of reasons NOT to go sailing. Don't have the skills, bla bla bla. Bottom line is: if someone wants to go sailing, they go sailing. Sounds like you want someone to hold your hand.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

> Sounds like you want someone to hold your hand.


Maybe, or just needs to be shown the light.

I would suggest finding a boat that can be trailered with the car you own now. Look for a boat that is in sailable condition now (you will, however, need to learn upkeep and repairs on any boat). Don't even consider a boat that hasn't seen the water in years.


----------



## Waltthesalt (Sep 22, 2009)

The cheapest deal in a trailersailer should be the venerable Venture 21. They made a lot of them. It has a small cabin and you otta' be able to find one in OK shape with trailer and an outboard for $3K.


----------



## mcrow33 (Jan 11, 2011)

I believe if you never sailed or don't know how to sail. I would go the join the sailing club route. That is what I did. I joined a local club, took sailing lessons, started sailing the club boats. I got into club racing. I did that for several years, even started teaching sailing at the club. It was less cost then owning a boat. I found out if I really wanted to sail without the cost and work of boat ownership. I now own my own boat.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

A few years ago I bought a used Kaiser 16 foot. It was a great little boat (bought from the SPCA- it was a donation). I later sold it. But the cheapest part of owning a boat can be the initial cost, from there on it can cost a lot more money. I never had an engine- too expensive. Boat came with a trailer but if you tow, you have other cost like trailer maitenace (wheel bearings, stopping rust, tires, replacing rollers ect.), and look at the wear and tear on your car- especially for long tows (more gas, your breaks wear out faster, harder on transmission and drive components especially for say a small front wheel drive vehicle). Even a small boat will cost a minimum of a couple thousand a year when you add it up upkeep and updated safety equipment (life jackets, flares, radio ect). 

To make ownership viable on a limited budget, you really need to do most or all of your own work, and like others have said, it is really not that hard. Maybe if you could find a partner. A small boat on a trailer owned by two people might work.

Good luck


----------



## mccary (Feb 24, 2002)

There are good deals in sailboats in today's depressed market. BUT, you also need to be aware of some of the pitfalls, like how to tell a lemon from a peach. When most people buy a boat they have a marine surveyor examine the boat to show all the problems and then they make an educated decision to buy or walk away. IN your price range that is out of the question. And in your price range there will be many problems that may be hard for a non-sailor (or even an experienced sailor) to see. The decisions you make NOW will determine if you are sailing in the future or not. If this is a family venture (you and wife/significant other) and you make the wrong decision, you may well, turn her off to the entire idea of sailing.

So, what to do? Like others have suggested a club may be the easy to get into sailing and spare you the seemingly endless costs of boat ownership. A small beach type boat might be the simplest and least expensive way to boat ownership.


----------



## LooseDiamond (Dec 7, 2010)

It is doable. I did it. Five years ago I was in your position. All I knew about sailing was that I wanted to do it. Found a fresh water sailed 1978 Catalina 22 with trailer for $2800. Had a more experienced friend check it out. Solid boat. I did add a VHF, and safety equipment. Sailed her in the gulf for 2 years, then patched/sewed jibs myself, and bought a new mainsail. Learned the repair stuff as I went, but she was sailable as purchased. I have now sailed at least couple thousand miles (quit keeping up after a while) in the Gulf of Mexico, overnighting on the barrier islands. It is more like a pop up camper than an RV, but with one other person it is doable for 2-4 days at a time. Eased me into it, and I now have a lot more knowledge as to what type and size of boat would suit me next. Also a healthy respect and understanding of the complexity of systems (and cost) as boat size increases. I'm out there doing 90% of what I want with this one. And when the hurricanes come, I just trailer her home! There is a lot of info out there. Google is your friend. JUST DO IT!!


----------



## Dirtboy (Jul 13, 2009)

I started with a Hobie 16. Probably sailed that boat more than any of the others because it was so easy and fun. Yes, we did overnight a few times; in a tent on spoil banks mostly. Four of us fit nicely; Me, wife, son and 60 lb lab. It was a fun, first boat and it's important to have a good time with your first boat. The Hobie is easy to sail and a good boat for learning, it gives you instant feedback so you know if what you did was right or wrong. It also tows well even for a mid-sized car or truck.

And it's _FAST!!!!!_

DB


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

Get a canoe. Easily transportable. No maintenance. Non poluting. Affordable


----------

